# Our Temporary Cateo



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We moved into a temporary rental. This was suppose to be a temporary cateo but my honey cant do anything half way! Even down to textured paint on the cat shelves inside the patio because he doesnt want the cats to slip when jumping!

I hate the color but its whats on the house and we found paint in the garage for it!

Hes not a cat guy but I think he did amazing shelves for the fosters and my cat!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, that's so _awesome!!_  What a handy guy you have there! My mother is easily the handiest person in my immediate family, followed by me. The men in my family are not handy guys, at all.

I want a catio, but there's really no place to have one attached to the house that wouldn't involve knocking down an exterior wall. Ah well, I'll just have to wait until I have my own place, I guess.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Well you got a keeper (hubby that is) - what an awesome cateo!!!!! Wish I could enclose our patio like that but Lucky would have the screens ripped to shreds trying to get at all the bugs, etc.!!! Sure your kitties will enjoy!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He even cut the iron on the security door so we could fit the sliding door cat door to open to the cateo. Plus he built a ramp so they wouldnt have to step down. When we leave he will weld the iron piece back on and you wont be able to tell! Hes amazingly handy.

we bought special cat screen that cant be ripped. We stapled it on each square so it would be sturdy and firm.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! didn't know they had special kitty screen :idea, my hubby is also pretty handy, over the years he has came up with some great projects - with my ideas of course!!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> He even cut the iron on the security door so we could fit the sliding door cat door to open to the cateo. Plus he built a ramp so they wouldnt have to step down. When we leave he will weld the iron piece back on and you wont be able to tell! Hes amazingly handy.
> 
> we bought special cat screen that cant be ripped. We stapled it on each square so it would be sturdy and firm.


That's fantastic! Is your husband available for rent?


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That is impressive! What lucky cats you have!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is a work of art! That was a lot of work.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love it, Merry! Beautiful combination of form and function. And I kind of like the color.

So are you handy at stuff like that, too, or do you usually leave the construction to your subs?


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

That is absolutely incredible work and your husband is divine for caring so much for you to do that!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I am jealous! What a great husband you have, it's wonderful to see how much your babies are loved <3 Great job!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW!! Great work! I love the color, too! Very Arizona-ish.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's really very cool, looks fantastic. What a great guy you have. Next we'd like to see some shots of the cats enjoying it.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

What a clever hubby to have, a real stunning job. Lucky kitties.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

NebraskaCat said:


> So are you handy at stuff like that, too, or do you usually leave the construction to your subs?


No I manage everyone and oversee the work. My subs are the best in the area so I don't have to worry about overseeing too much. I pay the bills, manage, trouble shoot, schedule etc plus do the designs factors going into projects. The clients get a deal... designer and licensed contractor rolled into one. I do a lot of hand holding too. Remodels can get overwhelming for people and they don't know what looks good and what to choose.

The cateo was all his brainchild. He can build, weld, wire anything. O/C perfectionist.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Tres chic!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Never mind renting your husband, I just want to move in with you guys. I will put a bed in the cateo and be happy out there.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Amazing job. I wish I have that talent. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Leazie said:


> Never mind renting your husband, I just want to move in with you guys. I will put a bed in the cateo and be happy out there.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful.....just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Fab-u-lous! What a great job he did! Your cats must love it out there.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Very very nice  where did you buy the special screen?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ace Hardware!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Where are the pictures of the cats enjoying their new Cateo??!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Soon! I have 3 Feliway plug in dispensers pumping away to get the house ready for my last 4 cats coming over! I'm sure they will be freaked out the first couple days. They are at my sisters right now but she is moving to Minneapolis! 2 are indoor/ outdoor and we decided to leave them all till she flys out. They are use to that territory.

There is a huge wash behind the house which is a corridor for the wild life. I'm pretty concerned since I saw two very healthy coyotes trotting thru the yard yesterday! I bought tracking collars incase they try to take off and find their former territory.

Mittens won't go on the shelves but prefers the cat tree. But I know my one foster Sookie will love the shelves. Ill get picture when they start using them!


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, and I also like the color. Seems like alot of work for a temp rental, are you going to leave it or remove it when you move? I copied the photos to add to my ideas for enclosing my back patio. I also do my own work but am always open to others ideas too. I will have to look for that screen.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your right, it was a lot of work but my honey can't do anything half way. All the fosters are at the house now and loving it on the cateo. They go in and out constantly. They use the shelves and snooze on them everyday. One of the kitties was perched on the stairs today! Saw one of my fosters out there at 2 AM enjoying the night. They are living large!!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love keeping up on this thread - that catio is just all sorts of awesome. I hope your cats know how lucky they are!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Riverwolf the last house I was in I put a normal screened in porch. It had a cat door going out to it. I had a cat tree and the cat boxes out there. They didn't have shelves tbough. They loved that one too. 

Price wise they're both about the same. I taught them not to hang on the screens. It had a screen door going outside too.

Were not going to take it with us. We didn't tell the landlord we were going to put it up. It can be taken down in sections if he has a problem about it. Ill give it away most likely.


----------



## jezzy143 (Dec 5, 2012)

How awesome! I would love to build something like that for my babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Were not going to take it with us. We didn't tell the landlord we were going to put it up. It can be taken down in sections if he has a problem about it.


I don't see why he would have a problem with it. It would be nice even for someone who did not have pets. He got a free home improvement!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Right now I'm renting a place but next house I move into I'm making sure these is a backyard area! I'd so love for my cats to have a "cateo". Right now my place has no backyard  My cats spend a majority of the day looking out of windows.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I also told the landlord I had "a cat"! Didn't mention I had 4 fosters! 

We put in cabinets taken from a remodel I did. Then made tops for them and created an awesome workshop area. The landlord can't complain!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing! What lucky kitties. I love the stairs and shelves. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I also told the landlord I had "a cat"! Didn't mention I had 4 fosters!
> 
> We put in cabinets taken from a remodel I did. Then made tops for them and created an awesome workshop area. The landlord can't complain!


nearly all landlords LOVE when a tenant makes improvements to the property that won't cost him/her a dime


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow - that is incredible. Your husband does amazing work, definitely a keeper!


----------

